# Topics > Deepfakes, face swap >  Amber Video, video authentication to combat deepfakes, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

ambervideo.co

youtube.com/channel/UCnNqoc9b9yFi93-Qk0J-sVw

linkedin.com/company/ambervideo

Co-founder - Roderick Hodgson

Co-founder - Shamir Allibhai

producthunt.com/posts/amber-video-2

----------

